# Recent ACS skill assessment?



## Get2ps.29 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello friends,

Is the ACS skill assessment earlier accepted hard copies.

1)what all document are required for ACS skill assessment.

2) The documents need to be uploaded online only or hardcopies are also sent?

Earlier on the expatforum I got to know salary slips, relieving documents, bank statements, offer letter, appraisals are required but when I started applying online
in experience section above stated documents are mentioned as not required.

They only want statutory declaration, duration in the organisation proof.

3)Pls suggest do we need to attach ITRs, bank statement, appreciation letters etc.

4)Regarding Passport do we need to attach all pages of the passport.

5) do we need to get resume notarized.

Thanks in advance


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Here is what I did
*
1)what all document are required for ACS skill assessment.*
I submitted my Passport (front, back and all pages that had visa's stamped), all my B.E. marksheet's and degree certificate, Statutory Declaration from all employers, Resume and RPL for 2 projects since I completed my engineering in Electronics and Telecom but worked as a Software Tester (ANZSCO - 261314) throughout my 6 year career. *All documents except for Resume and RPL were notarized.*
*
2) The documents need to be uploaded online only or hardcopies are also sent?*
All documents need to be uploaded online and no hard copies need to be sent to ACS.

*
3)Pls suggest do we need to attach ITRs, bank statement, appreciation letters etc.*
Bank statements, ITR's are not needed, I am not sure about appreciation letters.


*4)Regarding Passport do we need to attach all pages of the passport.*
The front page, back page and any other page that has a stamped visa.


*5) do we need to get resume notarized.*
No

Hope this helps


----------



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

do you already got your result


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi, I have got my +ve skills assessment from ACS recently.
I just uploaded certified true copies(scanned as PDF) of the following documents:
1. Passport : Only the pages with information
2. Post secondary educational certificates and grade sheets
3. Detailed Employment References
....nothing else

For more details see here:
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf...elines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1_1307.pdf

Required PDF Documentation:
1. Certified copy of Birth Certificate or Passport
2. Certified copy of Academic Qualification documentation
 Title of Award
 Name of Awarding Institution
 The Year & Month Completed
 Grades Achieved
3. Certified copy of Academic Transcripts
4. Certified copies of Detailed Employment References
5. Complete ACS Project Report Form (RPL) if applying for Recognition of Prior Learning
Please ensure the certification details and contents on the PDF file are clear and legible before uploading into the Online Assessment Form.


----------



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

can i ask who certified this

Certified copies of Detailed Employment References

is it your company or third party

cause i have my copy of employment reference indicate certified true and correct
do i still need them to be certified by third party 

im confuse on this one, looking forward for your feedback


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I took photocopies of all the documents I needed to upload on the ACS website and got them certified as true copies from the notary.
I had to get Statutory Declarations as none of my relieving letters specified my functional role, and I got the declarations on a stamp paper and it was notarized as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## imexpat (Jun 22, 2012)

so all your photocopy document get certified by notary public

i have my certificate of employment and stated there it is certified true and correct do i need to notarized it?


----------



## Get2ps.29 (Jun 26, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> I took photocopies of all the documents I needed to upload on the ACS website and got them certified as true copies from the notary.
> I had to get Statutory Declarations as none of my relieving letters specified my functional role, and I got the declarations on a stamp paper and it was notarized as well.
> 
> Hope this helps.


With Statutory Declaration, Do we need business card & Org chart. And all these again notarised.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

No, statutory declaration should contain your designation in the organization (including details of any promotions if applicable), the duration that you worked with the organization and the name, designation and contact details of the person signing the declaration.

You do not need business cards or org structure.

I got my declarations from people who were at least 2 levels above my designation at the time.


----------



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

gaurav_gk said:


> No, statutory declaration should contain your designation in the organization (including details of any promotions if applicable), the duration that you worked with the organization and the name, designation and contact details of the person signing the declaration.
> 
> You do not need business cards or org structure.
> 
> I got my declarations from people who were at least 2 levels above my designation at the time.


But ACS FAQ section clearly states that you need to provide the org structure. When did you apply for ACS , the reason i am asking is to make sure if this is the recent change in ACS requirement. 

in case it's required how can i provide it if im working in a huge org with more than 150000 people.

Thanks
Ankur


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I am not sure about the Org Structure as the assessment application checklist just requires the following documents under "Work Experience Documents"



> PDF certified copies of all employment documentation to be assessed containing the following information:
> Each skilled employment reference must contain:
>  Start & Finish Dates of Employment
>  Description of Duties Performed
> ...


I filed my ACS on 25 July 2012.


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> I took photocopies of all the documents I needed to upload on the ACS website and got them certified as true copies from the notary.
> I had to get Statutory Declarations as none of my relieving letters specified my functional role, and I got the declarations on a stamp paper and it was notarized as well.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi Gaurav,

I am planning to apply for ACS Skill assesment. Can I get the documents notarized by any notary or are there any specific ones? 

Can you also let me know the format of Statutory Declarations as I will not get a letter from my employer. Also do I need to submit my organizational structure as well?


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Swati,

Yes, you can get the required documents notarized from any notary. 
The Statutory Declaration is quite simple really, you need to state the period for which you worked for a company, your designation and a detailed description of your roles and responsibilities...make sure you mention any promotions and change in responsibilities associated with that promotion along with the date on which you were promoted.

There is no need to submit organizational structure, well at least I didn't.

I also got the statutory declaration notarized on a Rs. 100 stamp paper...one of my friends had advised me to do this...

I haven't gotten my ACS assessment results yet, I'm 3 weeks into it and I reckon a couple of weeks more before I get the result...

All the best !!


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Gaurav.. One more question:

Hi.. I have read in the ACS guidelines that:

Documents Certified Outside Australia - need to be certified by an equivalent of the above 
authorised list within the country of origin. Legal professionals and embassy officials can 
provide further information regarding certifying documents outside Australia.
The ACS is unable to accept documents if the identity of the certifying officer is unclear or the 
contact details are illegible.

So will they contact the notary and should I ask the notary to provide all these details in the stamp?


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Hi Swati,
> 
> Yes, you can get the required documents notarized from any notary.
> The Statutory Declaration is quite simple really, you need to state the period for which you worked for a company, your designation and a detailed description of your roles and responsibilities...make sure you mention any promotions and change in responsibilities associated with that promotion along with the date on which you were promoted.
> ...



Gaurav,

Will I do the declaration or will one of my supervisor do it? And if my supervisor does it , will he need a witness as well? 

Also apart from the information you suggested above do I need specific format like the one prescribed on the ag gov au website? ( I cannot p0st URL )

.. There is a closed thread in which Anj1976 has given the format of his Stat dec. In the similar way please can you give yours. I cant post URL for this.


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

gaurav_gk said:


> I am not sure about the Org Structure as the assessment application checklist just requires the following documents under "Work Experience Documents"
> 
> 
> 
> I filed my ACS on 25 July 2012.


Hye Mate

At what stage your ACS is right now?
I filed ACS for my Sister on Aug, 11, 2012. and current status is STAGE 4 with assessor. Can u share yours plz?

Thanks


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

immiseeker said:


> Hye Mate
> 
> At what stage your ACS is right now?
> I filed ACS for my Sister on Aug, 11, 2012. and current status is STAGE 4 with assessor. Can u share yours plz?
> ...


Hey man,

I filed my ACS on 25th July, the very next day it moved to stage 4 - with assessor and as of today its still there....
I guess it can take anywhere from 4 to 6 weeks...


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

SwatiK said:


> Thanks Gaurav.. One more question:
> 
> Hi.. I have read in the ACS guidelines that:
> 
> ...


No they will not contact the notary, they *may* contact the person who sign's the Statutory declaration.
So say your manager from a previous company signs you stat dec. then you will need to provide his current contact details, including official email address and phone number...


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

SwatiK said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> Will I do the declaration or will one of my supervisor do it? And if my supervisor does it , will he need a witness as well?
> 
> ...


You will get the declaration printed on a stamp paper with all the relevant content, then get it signed from the person doing the declaration on your behalf and then get the stamp paper notarized.

Check your PM


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

immiseeker said:


> Hye Mate
> 
> At what stage your ACS is right now?
> I filed ACS for my Sister on Aug, 11, 2012. and current status is STAGE 4 with assessor. Can u share yours plz?
> ...


I have filed on July 31, 2012 and current status is same as you.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah well am 3 weeks in now since I filed mine...another couple of weeks of wait for me....


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Yeah well am 3 weeks in now since I filed mine...another couple of weeks of wait for me....


Hi Gaurav.. Is the IELTS Results of 4 Aug out?? I heard British Council Results are out but not IDP.. Where did u take the test?? I took through IDP..
RK


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I took IDP too, they said results would be out tomorrow, i.e. 17th Aug....


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> I took IDP too, they said results would be out tomorrow, i.e. 17th Aug....


Thanks for the update... We can see the results online itself right..


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

That is correct, login to your IDP account, and click on the Exam Result tab...
All the best !!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> That is correct, login to your IDP account, and click on the Exam Result tab...
> All the best !!


It Seems results are available..

https://results.ielts.org/

See this and let me know. I am unable to check teh result for me


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> It Seems results are available..
> 
> https://results.ielts.org/
> 
> See this and let me know. I am unable to check teh result for me


I can see the result now.. But its not Good i missed by .5 points.
8.5,8,7.5,8.5:Cry:


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I saw my results too ...and I will have to retake the exam....It seems I screwed up in writing...which I really find hard to believe

L-8.0 R-7.5 W-6.0 S-9.0	O-7.5


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> I saw my results too ...and I will have to retake the exam....It seems I screwed up in writing...which I really find hard to believe
> 
> L-8.0 R-7.5 W-6.0 S-9.0	O-7.5


Yes my writing was a problem.. My hand Writing is very bad. because of lack of touch. I have not been using pen for last 6 years.. so I guess thats why I messed up.
Even I am thinking of Re sitting. But does it have any impact on points if we re sit


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I think if you get a score of 8 across all you get more points...
I'll have to retake anyway....


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Yes my writing was a problem.. My hand Writing is very bad. because of lack of touch. I have not been using pen for last 6 years.. so I guess thats why I messed up.
> Even I am thinking of Re sitting. But does it have any impact on points if we re sit


Yes, 7 in each gives you 10 points and 8 in each gives you 20 points.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I just do not understand how I managed a 6 in writing, I was very confident about writing...
And i do not think its worth investing 6000K in EOR and waiting 6 to 8 weeks when I can retake the test and get the results sooner....

I am so disappointed ....


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Yes, 7 in each gives you 10 points and 8 in each gives you 20 points.


Thank you Gopala.. So with my Score it still means I qualify right... So even with this IELTS if I cross 60 I can still apply right??


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

gaurav_gk said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I filed my ACS on 25th July, the very next day it moved to stage 4 - with assessor and as of today its still there....
> I guess it can take anywhere from 4 to 6 weeks...


Bravo .. Good luck mate :clap2:


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you Gopala.. So with my Score it still means I qualify right... So even with this IELTS if I cross 60 I can still apply right??


Yes you can. And you can apply to all the states for sponsorship including VIC and NSW which have requirements for 7 in each for ICT occupations.
So no need to re-sit the exam unless you want to score 8 in each.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Yes you can. And you can apply to all the states for sponsorship including VIC and NSW which have requirements for 7 in each for ICT occupations.
> So no need to re-sit the exam unless you want to score 8 in each.


Thank You Once again Gopala.. Is there any advantage or Disadvantage to opt for State Sponsorship??


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You Once again Gopala.. Is there any advantage or Disadvantage to opt for State Sponsorship??


Advantages of having state sponsorship i.e. 190 Visa application:
1) Priority processing group 3.
2) CO will be allocated in 4 weeks.
3) Most often than not you should have a Visa within couple of months if medicals and PCC are fine.

Disadvantages:
1) You would have to spend the first 2 years in the state which has sponsored you.
2) Some states require fees for state sponsorship. For e.g. NSW - 300$


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Advantages of having state sponsorship i.e. 190 Visa application:
> 1) Priority processing group 3.
> 2) CO will be allocated in 4 weeks.
> 3) Most often than not you should have a Visa within couple of months if medicals and PCC are fine.
> ...


Thank you Once again.. So if I decide to Apply for Sponsorship, then its better to research the State for Job openings and then decide...


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you Once again.. So if I decide to Apply for Sponsorship, then its better to research the State for Job openings and then decide...


Sydney & Melbourne have the most number of ICT openings all over in AUS. If i have to look further then South Australia at the most. Apart from that i would not look for an ICT job anywhere else.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Sydney & Melbourne have the most number of ICT openings all over in AUS. If i have to look further then South Australia at the most. Apart from that i would not look for an ICT job anywhere else.


Thank you very much


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

*ACS skill assessment*

Guys need you help.Is there any way out to overcome if someone is not able to get the roles and responsibilities declaration from employer and neither from the supervisors.
I do have offer letter,experience letter,salary slips, promotion letter, tax forms etc.


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

Guys, some questions going through my mind currently... I am yet to give my IELTS... planning to write in another couple of weeks

1. Can I still get my assessment done by ACS for the prior work experience? I am working as a PeopleSoft Consultant (think it goes into 261313 Software Engineer?, couldn't find a better match) 
2. I have graduated in non-computers [Electrical Engineering], do I need to get this assessed again from a different authority i.e. not ACS?


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

AFAIK...u can file for Acs without giving ielts.


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

Guys need you help.Is there any way out to overcome if someone is not able to get the roles and responsibilities declaration from employer and neither from the supervisors.
I do have offer letter,experience letter,salary slips, promotion letter, tax forms etc.


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

Expat74 said:


> Guys, some questions going through my mind currently... I am yet to give my IELTS... planning to write in another couple of weeks
> 
> 1. Can I still get my assessment done by ACS for the prior work experience? I am working as a PeopleSoft Consultant (think it goes into 261313 Software Engineer?, couldn't find a better match)
> 2. I have graduated in non-computers [Electrical Engineering], do I need to get this assessed again from a different authority i.e. not ACS?


You can apply for ACS assessment now..No need for IELTS for now


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

*Doubts on certification of document !!!*



gaurav_gk said:


> I just do not understand how I managed a 6 in writing, I was very confident about writing...
> And i do not think its worth investing 6000K in EOR and waiting 6 to 8 weeks when I can retake the test and get the results sooner....
> 
> I am so disappointed ....




Congratulations on the positive ACS skill assessment . I just want to ask that when I get my documents notarized do I need to ask them to put there name and contact as ACS has asked that the certifying authority should be contactable. 

Also shouls I ask the notary to notarize the document or attest the document ? Is there any standard thing they need to write down on the attestation ?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

SwatiK said:


> Congratulations on the positive ACS skill assessment . I just want to ask that when I get my documents notarized do I need to ask them to put there name and contact as ACS has asked that the certifying authority should be contactable.
> 
> Also shouls I ask the notary to notarize the document or attest the document ? Is there any standard thing they need to write down on the attestation ?


Hii,

You Dont need to tell anything to Notary. They will automatically put a Seal ( CERTIFIED TRUE COPY) and also they will put their SEAL ( NAME OF THE ADVOCATE AND HIS ADDRESS). Just take the xerox and originals with you and they will do the needful.
RK


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

The idea is to provide ACS with detailed declaration of your roles and responsibilities and the duration that you worked with an organization...
The person signing the declaration is the one who the ACS "might" contact if they feel the need to do so, however in my opinion and with my limited knowledge they do not contact notaries.

The other part has been clarified by rkv146


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

What should I do in such case when I dont have employer and supervisor reference.But yes I do have offer letter,salary slips, id-card copy,form-16,bank statement,promotion letter etc.
Could you advice me ?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Forces82 said:


> What should I do in such case when I dont have employer and supervisor reference.But yes I do have offer letter,salary slips, id-card copy,form-16,bank statement,promotion letter etc.
> Could you advice me ?


Hi Force,
Unfortunately in this case the ACS will not validate the experience.
To get your exp validated you have only 2 options..

1. Get referral letter describing your Roles and Responsibilities from the Company.
2. Get Statutory Declaration from your Supervisor and also the Org chart...

All the documents you have mentioned will be useful with DIAC during your Case evaluation but ACS will not consider them for giving you skills Assessment.


Regards
RK


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

@RKV...thanks for info but some of the consultants told me you can submit self-declaration along with the docs which I mentioned above...being new i am still not convinced what to do


----------



## Sktoaustralia (Aug 15, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> You Dont need to tell anything to Notary. They will automatically put a Seal ( CERTIFIED TRUE COPY) and also they will put their SEAL ( NAME OF THE ADVOCATE AND HIS ADDRESS). Just take the xerox and originals with you and they will do the needful.
> RK



So I will just tell them to attest the copies and they will put a seal of certified true copy on it right?

For the Statutory declaration, As I am already making it on a stamp paper , will its copy ( which will be uploaded for the ACS assesment) also require attestation ? 

Also for Statutory declaration , once its made on stamp paper and signed by my manager , do I need to get it notarized or signed by any witness?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Forces82 said:


> @RKV...thanks for info but some of the consultants told me you can submit self-declaration along with the docs which I mentioned above...being new i am still not convinced what to do


Welcome Force!!1
The Rules have been changed from July 1 . No self Declaration is Accepted... 
Please go through the website, It gives you all the information..
https://www.acs.org.au

If you are having doubt please double check with other consultants or mail the acs guys and have it confirmed..
Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

SwatiK said:


> So I will just tell them to attest the copies and they will put a seal of certified true copy on it right?
> 
> For the Statutory declaration, As I am already making it on a stamp paper , will its copy ( which will be uploaded for the ACS assesment) also require attestation ?
> 
> Also for Statutory declaration , once its made on stamp paper and signed by my manager , do I need to get it notarized or signed by any witness?


For Statutory Declaration once the you make it in Stamp paper and have your Supervisor sign, the Same Notary Guy will make a Seal ( CERTIFIED BEFORE ME) and Give you the paper.
You can then upload the scanned copy of that Paper..

Regards
RK


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

Forces82 said:


> You can apply for ACS assessment now..No need for IELTS for now


Good to know that.. thank you...

can someone please confirm on my second query...I would like to claim points for my qualification... wanted to check if the assessment of my Graduation[B.tech in Electrical n Electronics Engg] needs to be done by some other assessment authority since my work exp is into computers and ACS will not doing it? 
Does any know how many points one gets with a Bachelor's degree that is done in India? As per the table I am confused whether its 10 or 15...


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

Expat74 said:


> Good to know that.. thank you...
> 
> can someone please confirm on my second query...I would like to claim points for my qualification... wanted to check if the assessment of my Graduation[B.tech in Electrical n Electronics Engg] needs to be done by some other assessment authority since my work exp is into computers and ACS will not doing it?
> Does any know how many points one gets with a Bachelor's degree that is done in India? As per the table I am confused whether its 10 or 15...


You will get 15pts for the same...Few friends from my college and ECE branch have already gone throught this.....ACS counts ECE as major if you have more than 4yrs of exp in Comp or IT field..


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

Forces82 said:


> You will get 15pts for the same...Few friends from my college and ECE branch have already gone throught this.....ACS counts ECE as major if you have more than 4yrs of exp in Comp or IT field..


That's good to know.. but my only concern now is ... since my Graduation course [EEE] is not related to the work that I've been doing since past 6years (which is into Computers), I am not sure if ACS is doing the assessment currently for such cases & counting it as a Major....


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

Expat74 said:


> That's good to know.. but my only concern now is ... since my Graduation course [EEE] is not related to the work that I've been doing since past 6years (which is into Computers), I am not sure if ACS is doing the assessment currently for such cases & counting it as a Major....


Thats what I mean, if you got degree in ECE/EEE and your work expertise is other than your core study area with min 4yrs exp...then you are eligible


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

I got my degree in Electronics and Telecom but I have been working as a Software test engineer for over 6 years, I applied for an RPL rather than a generic skill assessment and my degree was recognized as an Australian equivalent of a major in computing ...

Does that clear your confusion ?


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> I got my degree in Electronics and Telecom but I have been working as a Software test engineer for over 6 years, I applied for an RPL rather than a generic skill assessment and my degree was recognized as an Australian equivalent of a major in computing ...
> 
> Does that clear your confusion ?


Thank you Forces82 and gaurav_gk, its clear now... but after reading gaurav_gk's message, I am wondering what might happen if I apply for Generic Skill assessment and not for RPL? Any thoughts?


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Expat74, what do you think is your safest bet generic skill assessment or RPL ? Decide and pursue that route ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Expat74, what do you think is your safest bet generic skill assessment or RPL ? Decide and pursue that route ...


There is an Australian Qualification Framework in the ACS website. It will clearly explain you which route you should take Please refer to that.

Regards
RK


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey rkv146,

whats your ACS status ?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Hey rkv146,
> 
> whats your ACS status ?


Still Stage 4 I think once Vinoth and Nivas get my number will come after that.. I had filed on Aug 9th, So I hope By September 10th I can get a Positive outcome and then file my EOI and SS...


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

yeah, I think Vinoth and Nivas should be getting their results within a weeks time


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> yeah, I think Vinoth and Nivas should be getting their results within a weeks time



Hi Gaurav,

Congrats for positive assessment. When are you planning to take the IELTS exam?


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey Sumi81,

Thanks, I am planning to retake on 22nd Sept....would have preferred taking it on the 1st of Sept but the dates were full...
How about you ?


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Hey Sumi81,
> 
> Thanks, I am planning to retake on 22nd Sept....would have preferred taking it on the 1st of Sept but the dates were full...
> How about you ?



Hi there...mine is not sure ..I may give it on 22nd sep or the next available date..best of luck for IELTS...


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks ...all the best to you too...


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good to see so many helping each other.

I have a question which might have been answered earlier, but I couldn't find it so asking again.


I am planning to change my job in the next 3months. I would like to get my skills assessed now by ACS, guess ACS would so the assessment in 30-50days max i.e. before I leave my current company. After getting ACS, would submit the the EOI and planning apply for SS.

would you foresee any issue as I will be changing my job ? please let me know your thoughts.

Many Thanks


----------



## sonicjar (Aug 29, 2012)

Forces82 said:


> Guys need you help.Is there any way out to overcome if someone is not able to get the roles and responsibilities declaration from employer and neither from the supervisors.
> I do have offer letter,experience letter,salary slips, promotion letter, tax forms etc.


Same is the problem with me...
I have all the letters but none of them listed the roles and responsibilities.
and no way to track my managers etc.
though I am in touch with some colleagues... will that help??


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Get a statutory declaration from a colleague who was 2 levels your senior and you should be good


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Get a statutory declaration from a colleague who was 2 levels your senior and you should be good


I am being assessed under Sys admin, and my ex coworker who I worked with at the time was a network admin. He says he will sign my stat dec as I am no longer in contact with the persons who i reported to.

So can i get my old coworker who was a network admin vouch for me? network admins are higher than sys admins in my opinion.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

is there no one else who was your senior that'll sign the declaration for you ?
I was told by a friend to get it signed by someone who was at least 2 levels my senior...


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> is there no one else who was your senior that'll sign the declaration for you ?
> I was told by a friend to get it signed by someone who was at least 2 levels my senior...



no one else, only him who is a network engineer at a different company now.
what is 2 snr levels above sys admin.
can he not just 'fake' it?


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> no one else, only him who is a network engineer at a different company now.
> what is 2 snr levels above sys admin.
> can he not just 'fake' it?


I'd urge you to *not fake anything*, but that's just my perspective.

So I was a Jr. SQA Engineer in my first organization and the person who signed my stat dec was at the time a Lead SQA Engineer, that is like 3 levels up...

But if you genuinely cannot find anyone else, then I'd suggest get the declaration from your network admin colleague.

cheers


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

so can my old worker say something like he was the SENIOR Network adminsitration and that as my role as a sys admin I worked with him closely!?!?


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> so can my old worker say something like he was the SENIOR Network adminsitration and that as my role as a sys admin I worked with him closely!?!?


But was he a Senior Network Admin? :eyebrows:
In case ACS decides to verify and somehow discover the inaccurate information, it might not go well for your assessment.


If this company has shutdown then you can state that in your declaration and get the Network Admin to sign your Stat Dec...
That's just my opinion, maybe other forum members can provide more insight


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Urgent Help*

Hello Guys,
My employer is not ready to give the reference letter for roles and responsibilities.
I need to tell them dat for some certification I required. Which certf or exam should i justify to get the same from employer.

Thanks and plz advice !!


----------



## krantinelluri (Aug 28, 2012)

gaurav_gk said:


> Yeah well am 3 weeks in now since I filed mine...another couple of weeks of wait for me....


@Gaurav, do you hold any testing related certificates that made ACS to asess you as Computing major, because I applied for general skills eventhough I am from ECE background with over 6yrs test experience and worried now.


----------



## harika.M (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi,

Do we need to get all the pages of passport , i mean front and back pages of passport to be attested?


----------



## russel_diu (Nov 24, 2013)

Did u done ur ACS yet ? if yes, can u pls tell how much time ACS took to complete ur assessment.


----------



## AkhiAmu (Aug 8, 2014)

Now I am ready to submit to application to ACS. However I did my document certification in Mid-September 2014. Due to some personal dependency not able to submit at that time.

Do I need to again get certify the document from Notary & Scan. There any issue with date validity. 

Please let me know your inputs.


----------

